# Doe Creek Wingers?



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

has anyone purchased one of these?


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

My training partner bought one a couple of months ago. haven't used it a whole lot yet. but so far it has worked everytime we push the button. haven't tried to see how far it will work or anything. It has a bow string release that's kinda tricky to get hooked but nothing major.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

thank you........


----------



## colonel6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have one and a friend has two. They have worked very well for what we need. The electronics on them are very cheap so they don't stretch as far as we would like sometimes (probably only 200 yards tops). Other than that they work well


----------



## Ragin Jack (Aug 18, 2014)

I have one of his wingers and holding blinds. I run mine with Dogtra electronics. No issues with mine. I would suggest getting one of his winger hides. They are well built also. Kevin stands behind his products.


----------

